# Salad and Bleu Cheese Dressing TNT



## kadesma (Sep 14, 2012)

Easy quick a favorite around here. Cut up on head of Romaine lettuce, and then dress with 1/4 lb. of Danish blue cheese mixed with 6 Tab. of cream, 1 tea. fresh squeezed lemon juice in a small bowl. Let stand for 5 min. Beat til well blended. Add  3 tab. of mayo and blend again. Gradually add in 2 Tab. evoo, and  mashed garlic to taste, Then add in Worcestershire again to taste, along with Tabasco and salt and cracked black pepper. Add more lemon juice if desired.  pour this over your cut up romaine add some fresh baked croutons and toss enjoy I also add several  anchovy fillets well mashed and stirred into the dressing. Heaven in a bowl.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 14, 2012)

Delicious...thanks so much Kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 14, 2012)

It looks great! I'll try substituting gorgonzola for danish blue cheese.
Going to try this one for dinner, thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 14, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> It looks great! I'll try substituting gorgonzola for danish blue cheese.
> Going to try this one for dinner, thanks Kades


Ummm gorgonzola that sounds even better. Will you use reg or dolce?
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Delicious...thanks so much Kades


Welcome Kylie. Enjoy this one I love it.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2012)

I love blue cheese or gorganzola dressings. I am intrigued at the addition of lemon and anchovy. I bet it works well and will be tried next time.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 14, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I love blue cheese or gorganzola dressings. I am intrigued at the addition of lemon and anchovy. I bet it works well and will be tried next time.


I add anchovy many times to salad dressings also some lemon. Hope you like it as well.
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 15, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Ummm gorgonzola that sounds even better. Will you use reg or dolce?
> kades



Sharp, as we call it here (piccante) 

I didn't blend it so well, so I was forced to fish some pieces out of the mix and eat them 

The sauce in in the fridge... I added some concentrated tomato paste, just a few. Tastes good, I'll have it for dinner.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 15, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Sharp, as we call it here (piccante)
> 
> I didn't blend it so well, so I was forced to fish some pieces out of the mix and eat them
> 
> The sauce in in the fridge... I added some concentrated tomato paste, just a few. Tastes good, I'll have it for dinner.


This is what I love about sharing recipes. Members can add things like you did with the tomato paste . This changes things around and make for a new recipe. I love this  so much. Thank you Luca for the recipe change and letting me know you tried the recipe.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 17, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Welcome Kylie. Enjoy this one I love it.
> kades



Thank you Kades


----------



## Constance (Sep 17, 2012)

You're a lot fancier than I am, my friend. I just add the crumbled bleu cheese to some miracle whip and add a little lemon juice and Worcester sauce. That's pretty similar to yours, actually, as the W.S. has anchovies in it. 

I love Romaine lettuce.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2012)

Constance said:


> You're a lot fancier than I am, my friend. I just add the crumbled bleu cheese to some miracle whip and add a little lemon juice and Worcester sauce. That's pretty similar to yours, actually, as the W.S. has anchovies in it.
> 
> I love Romaine lettuce.


I made it yesterday as part of the meal, guess who didn't get any??? Yep me, my girls both dove in and didn't come up til it was all gone.  Then I got the have a recipe mom  ok give us some paper and well write it down
Well that made me happy. I love gorgonzola Connie but had to use the crumbles when I wanted the dolce it's soft and easy to mix in. I added anchovies and my s-i-l kept askeing me if I'd put any little fishies in it and I had to fib a bit. Ahh well he ate it and I never told the truth.Good to see you here Connie, how is Kim's back?
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This is what I love about sharing recipes. Members can add things like you did with the tomato paste . This changes things around and make for a new recipe. I love this  so much. Thank you Luca for the recipe change and letting me know you tried the recipe.
> kades



Kades, I started from your beautiful recipe, then I changed quite everything... 

First, I substitute Gorgonzola for blue cheese, second I added tomato paste. Then I realized I din't add the mayo...
And finally, I didn't use it with green salad, but with baked potatoes!!! 

Here we go: I made the sauce with the above changes, then I steamed some big potatoes, not to cook them, just to have them more tender. I cut them lenghtwise, topped with (in this order) fine salt, ground black pepper, dried oregano, dried rosemary. I baked them about 25 minutes. 5 minutes before the end of cooking time, I poured some spoons of sauce on the potatoes, then finished baking.
They were GOOD!

Thanks again Kades.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Kades, I started from your beautiful recipe, then I changed quite everything...
> 
> First, I substitute Gorgonzola for blue cheese, second I added tomato paste. Then I realized I din't add the mayo...
> And finally, I didn't use it with green salad, but with baked potatoes!!!
> ...



this sounds wonderful. In fact my friend you have my mouth watering and it's only 8 in th morning. Thanks for sharing the recipe with  me. I'll be fixing it for our dinner tonight.
kades.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> this sounds wonderful. In fact my friend you have my mouth watering and it's only 8 in th morning. Thanks for sharing the recipe with  me. I'll be fixing it for our dinner tonight.
> kades.





This could be a new game for the forum: someone posts a recipe, then you have to change it, try it, and post you version, and so on and on... 

May be you start from a Fondue fribourgeoise and ends making some Hinachirashi...


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> This could be a new game for the forum: someone posts a recipe, then you have to change it, try it, and post you version, and so on and on...
> 
> May be you start from a Fondue fribourgeoise and ends making some Hinachirashi...


lLet's see what comes of this
kades


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> This could be a new game for the forum: someone posts a recipe, then you have to change it, try it, and post you version, and so on and on...
> 
> May be you start from a Fondue fribourgeoise and ends making some Hinachirashi...


I really like the idea of doing that as a game.

BTW, haven't seen you for a while. Is everything okay?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

I just made that salad dressing. OMG, that was yummy. It would never have occurred to me to add Tabasco (okay, I used Grace's Hot Pepper Sauce instead, but same idea) to a salad dressing. I also wouldn't have thought of adding garlic or Worcestershire Sauce to a blue cheese dressing.

I cut the recipe down a fair bit, but tried to keep the proportions about the same. There's only two of us. A quarter pound would have been almost the entire wedge of Danish Blue cheese.  And, at ~$22/kg, I'm a bit miserly with my Danish Blue cheese.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I just made that salad dressing. OMG, that was yummy. It would never have occurred to me to add Tabasco (okay, I used Grace's Hot Pepper Sauce instead, but same idea) to a salad dressing. I also wouldn't have thought of adding garlic or Worcestershire Sauce to a blue cheese dressing.
> 
> I cut the recipe down a fair bit, but tried to keep the proportions about the same. There's only two of us. A quarter pound would have been almost the entire wedge of Danish Blue cheese.  And, at ~$22/kg, I'm a bit miserly with my Danish Blue cheese.


 I'm so glad you enjoyed the dressing. We love it. I've found gorgonzola dolce works well it's easier to cream and cheaper as well.
Thanks for letting me know.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Oct 25, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed the dressing. We love it. I've found gorgonzola dolce works well it's easier to cream and cheaper as well.
> Thanks for letting me know.
> kades


Thanks for the tip. I will have to check out the Gorgonzola. I think it's more expensive than the Danish one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I really like the idea of doing that as a game.
> 
> BTW, haven't seen you for a while. Is everything okay?



Back I am, times are turbulent here 

Let's take a look around now, see if I can spread some of my silly posts here and there!

Thanks Taxlady, it's nice to here from you


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 25, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed the dressing. We love it. I've found gorgonzola dolce works well it's easier to cream and cheaper as well.
> Thanks for letting me know.
> kades



Gorgonzola rulezzz!!!

I always liked it, along with taleggio, another powerful cheese of ours. I keep them in the fridge until they're quite rotten, soft and brownish and stinking like hell. Then, and only then, I taste them. But I must be alone at the table, and open the windows to get some fresh air...


----------



## taxlady (Oct 25, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Gorgonzola rulezzz!!!
> 
> I always liked it, along with taleggio, another powerful cheese of ours. I keep them in the fridge until they're quite rotten, soft and brownish and stinking like hell. Then, and only then, I taste them. But I must be alone at the table, and open the windows to get some fresh air...


So you would understand. Danes joke about some good, strong cheese they have in the fridge, that needs to be tied down with a string.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Gorgonzola rulezzz!!!
> 
> I always liked it, along with taleggio, another powerful cheese of ours. I keep them in the fridge until they're quite rotten, soft and brownish and stinking like hell. Then, and only then, I taste them. But I must be alone at the table, and open the windows to get some fresh air...


 Well hello there friend. Thanks for dragging out Taxlady
How true about the gorgonzola I love that stuff. I'm waiting for cardoon time to come I've some wonderful recipe ideas. What say you?
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> So you would understand. Danes joke about some good, strong cheese they have in the fridge, that needs to be tied down with a string.





Actually, we have some good cheeses with worms, but I never was so brave to taste them...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 25, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Well hello there friend. Thanks for dragging out Taxlady
> How true about the gorgonzola I love that stuff. I'm waiting for cardoon time to come I've some wonderful recipe ideas. What say you?
> kades



Hello kades 

To be true, I never associated cardoons with gorgonzola, but only with bagna cauda


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Hello kades
> 
> To be true, I never associated cardoons with gorgonzola, but only with bagna cauda


  me either but that time is drawing close and My mouth is watering. So glad to see you silly.
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 26, 2012)

kadesma said:


> me either but that time is drawing close and My mouth is watering. So glad to see you silly.
> kades



I'm a natural born silly


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 27, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I add anchovy many times to salad dressings also some lemon. Hope you like it as well.
> kades



Yes, I love anchovies in salads


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, I love anchovies in salads


I use anchovies a lot more often, now that I have discovered anchovy paste. I also discovered that anchovies in jars don't get "fishy" nearly as fast as they do in an open can of anchovies covered with aluminium foil. I used to hate using a few anchovies and having to throw the rest away.

I used to look at the little jars of anchovies and think that it would be really wasteful, since I almost never managed to finish a little can. But, it turns out to be far more economical to buy the jar - they stay fresh longer. If I use some and the oil doesn't completely cover the ones left in the jar, I just top it up with some EVOO.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I use anchovies a lot more often, now that I have discovered anchovy paste. I also discovered that anchovies in jars don't get "fishy" nearly as fast as they do in an open can of anchovies covered with aluminium foil. I used to hate using a few anchovies and having to throw the rest away.
> 
> I used to look at the little jars of anchovies and think that it would be really wasteful, since I almost never managed to finish a little can. But, it turns out to be far more economical to buy the jar - they stay fresh longer. If I use some and the oil doesn't completely cover the ones left in the jar, I just top it up with some EVOO.


 Tax the ones in the cans never get covered here. I take a small fork or fingers and finish them off. Sometimes I just slice a baguette and butter it then put on the fishies and chew
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 27, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Tax the ones in the cans never get covered here. I take a small fork or fingers and finish them off. Sometimes I just slice a baguette and butter it then put on the fishies and chew
> kades



Same here 

Tonight I'm experimenting some stewed rabbit, and I needed just three little fillets. I put those anchovies in the pan, then I watched my lovely jar and said to myself, man, do the right thing. So I ate the rest fishing with my fingers!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2012)

I have pretty much decided that I won't buy the cans of anchovies unless I intend to use the whole can.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Same here
> 
> Tonight I'm experimenting some stewed rabbit, and I needed just three little fillets. I put those anchovies in the pan, then I watched my lovely jar and said to myself, man, do the right thing. So I ate the rest fishing with my fingers!


 You done did the right thing fer sure 
Way to go.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2013)

I made this salad dressing tonight. I did add anchovy. Oh my goodness! This is wonderful and oh so tasty. Thank you again Ma.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I made this salad dressing tonight. I did add anchovy. Oh my goodness! This is wonderful and oh so tasty. Thank you again Ma.


 
Thanks for letting me know Tax so glad you like the recipe it makes me smile when I hear back about a posted recipe.
ma


----------

